# Weekly Competition 2018-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' U' 
*2. *F' R2 U' F R2 U' R F2 R' 
*3. *R' U R2 U R F R2 F2 U 
*4. *R F U' R2 U R2 U2 F' 
*5. *U R2 U2 F U' F' R' U' F2 U 

*3x3x3
1. *U2 L2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U F2 U2 F' R' B2 R D2 U' L' B' F D2 
*2. *U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 U' F L' D' F2 D B2 U2 
*3. *D' L U' L U D' F2 L' U R U2 D2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 
*4. *F D2 R2 D2 B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D' F L R B' U' L D' R U' 
*5. *L F2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 B2 U B F2 D' R2 U L' U R 

*4x4x4
1. *R B Uw' R' B D Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 R' F R2 U2 Rw' B D U Fw R' Uw Rw Uw2 Rw' R B' D2 F2 R' Uw' B U' Fw' D2 F' R' F2 L R Uw2
*2. *Fw2 D L2 R' F' Uw Fw2 L R' F' R' Fw L' Uw' U2 Fw Rw' F2 Rw2 F2 L B2 F L2 Uw2 U2 Rw B F2 U Rw2 D U' B U2 B2 Fw L2 D2 R'
*3. *Fw' D U' B Uw B L Rw' Uw U L R' D2 R' B2 F' U' Rw2 Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw R' F L Fw F' L' R B2 F' U' B2 Uw2 F' Rw' D' B2
*4. *R' Fw2 U' F2 D U' B2 D' F2 Rw Fw2 Uw' Rw U' B' L2 Rw2 D2 L' U2 R B' D Uw' Rw2 U B2 D Uw2 U' L2 R' B' F2 U2 Fw' L Rw' B F'
*5. *U2 B' Fw L2 U Fw' Rw B2 L B D2 R D' Uw' R' F2 Rw' F2 D2 F2 L' Uw2 R2 Fw F' Uw2 B' D Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' U Fw2 D' B U L Rw2 Fw'

*5x5x5
1. *B2 Dw Fw2 Rw' D' Bw' Fw2 R' Dw' F' Dw' Uw' B2 F2 R U B Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 L' D' Dw2 Lw' R' Dw' Uw2 L2 Bw' L2 R' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Uw Rw D' L2 Lw Uw' Lw' D Uw' F2 Lw Uw' Rw2 R D2 Lw Uw' Lw Dw2 U Rw2 F
*2. *Lw' Bw2 Fw L Lw' Bw Dw' Fw2 F2 L2 D' R Dw Bw2 F' R' U' Bw' L2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' B2 Bw U' L F' D' Bw Rw U Lw Bw2 Rw F' Dw Uw U Bw2 Rw' U Bw' Uw' F' R' Uw2 R2 F2 D Dw' L' Lw' Rw' D' Rw2 Uw' Fw'
*3. *U' Rw Uw2 U B' Bw2 Lw2 R2 B2 U2 Rw' F Dw2 B' L' Lw' Fw D2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 F2 U' Rw' B2 Fw Rw2 Bw Lw2 R2 Fw2 Lw R' Dw2 U' L B2 R B' F2 U Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' L F' Uw2 Rw' B' U2 R D Dw' U2 F2 L' Rw' Fw Uw2
*4. *B Lw Bw' Lw' Fw' F' L Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 Lw D2 Dw Uw U2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw' U L' B2 Dw' L2 U' B' Bw F' Dw' L2 Bw' R2 B2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B Rw2 B2 F2 Lw D' Uw2 L' D2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 Fw' D L
*5. *D Dw2 Bw' F' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 R2 F' Lw Rw2 B' U F' L Rw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 F' Uw2 B2 Lw2 D2 U Lw Fw Lw' F Dw' Rw2 D2 Lw2 B' Lw' Rw R F2 Lw Dw' U2 Bw F' U2 Fw2 R' F Uw B2 L' Bw F2

*6x6x6
1. *R2 2D2 2R U 3R' 2R' B R' D' 2D2 3U2 U B' U' 3F2 2L2 2B2 F' 2D' F2 D2 3R D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 2F F' U2 3F U' 3F' R2 2B 2L B' 2D 2B' 3F' R' U' 2F2 2D2 3F 2L' F' L 3R 2R2 R2 B L' 2U2 2B2 3F' F 3R 2D' B2 3F 2F R' 2B L' 2L' 2R2 B2 F' 3U'
*2. *U2 R2 D' L' 3F D 2B F L2 2R2 2D 2U' 2L 3R2 3U' 2B2 L2 2D' L2 R' F' 2U2 3R2 F2 U 2L2 U2 3F' U' 2R' 2U' F' 2D' U L2 2L' 3R' R2 B2 R' 3U' 2U' B2 3F 2U U 2B 3F 2F2 F' 2D B2 2B 3F D2 3R R2 3F' D 3F 2L' 2B2 2F2 2D2 2F2 3R' 2R' 3F2 2F2 3U2
*3. *2D' 3U2 L2 2L 3R' 2R' R2 B2 L 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 L2 2L R' 2F2 2L 3R R D L 2R R 2F U B' 2U2 2R' 3F 3R' D2 U' 2L2 2R R' 2B2 3F' L' D U 2F2 2D R2 3U2 U2 F2 D' 2B 3U L2 R 2B 3R' 2B' R' B2 3F' 2U2 U' 2B' 3F' 3R' B2 R' 2D U2 2L 3F' 2U2
*4. *2U 2B' U 2R' 3F L2 2D2 B' 3F2 F2 3R' B U 2L2 B D' U2 F2 2L 2B2 3R2 3U' 2U2 3F 2U B2 3R' 2D 2U2 L2 2D' 3U 2B L' 2U' 3F R 2B' D2 2B' 3U 2U2 2L2 2B' R2 B 2L' 2R U' 3R' D L2 3R R2 3U 3R2 2F2 D2 2D' 2F' U 2L2 D' 2R 3F' R2 2F2 2U2 L' 3R'
*5. *2L' D2 3U2 L' B2 3F' 2F' 2U2 B' 2B2 3F' U F2 L' 2F2 F L2 R2 D' 2B' 2F 2R' D L2 U' L D2 U' 2R2 R2 2F' 2R2 2D' 2B2 2R 2D 3U 2U' 2L2 3F2 2L B' F2 2L' 2B2 2R2 2B2 L2 2L 3R B 3F2 2L2 3R U2 B2 2F2 D' 2B2 2L' D 2U F2 L 3R R D B' F2 2L2

*7x7x7
1. *2D' 3D' 3U R' 3B2 3F 2D2 3D2 U2 2F 3R 3F' 2U2 3L R2 D2 2D 2U B' 2U 2L' D2 3R2 2D 2B 2R2 D' R' D L 3D2 2U2 B2 2B' 3F' 3U2 B2 2B' F2 2R 3B2 2L' 3B' 3U' 3F' 2D 3D 3B2 2L2 2B2 L 2F 3R' R 3F2 3D' U B2 D' 3D2 2R' 3U' 2U' 3L' 3D L' 3B' 2D' 2U2 U 3B' 2D2 3R2 R2 U2 3R D 2R2 B' 3L 3D2 B 3B2 D' 3D' 3U' 2L 3R B 3R2 F L2 F2 2U2 3B' 2U' 3F' L2 B' 2B'
*2. *2F' 3U' B2 2U' 3L2 3B' 2F' 3U' 2R2 D2 2U U 2F' R' 3B' 3F R2 F2 2D' 3U' 3F2 R' 2D' L2 3R' 2U U 2F 2D' 3B2 2L2 R' 3F2 2F F 3R2 3F2 L' D' 3L' 2R' 2D' 3U2 U 3F2 3D' 2B U2 2R U2 F2 3R F D' 3D' 2U L2 3R' 2D' B2 2D2 R' 3F 3D 3R 3F F' 2D' 3D R' 3U U 2F2 3R' R2 D L' D' 2D 3U' 3B2 2F' D 3U' U' 2L 3R' 2U' U 2L 3R' B 3B F' D' U' B' 3B 2F 3R'
*3. *F2 2D2 3U 2U2 L2 3L 2R' 3F L' R' 2B' F 3L2 3B2 2L 2R2 2U 2F L2 2R 3F2 R' 3F2 2F 3R R2 2B2 3D' F L' R' U' F' 3U' 3B2 3D U' 2B' 3D 3F D2 L2 2R 3F' R 3U' L R2 3F 2R F2 3L' 3B 3R2 3F' 3D' L' 2B2 3L2 F 3U 2U2 L 2L2 2F' D 3L2 B 3B' 2F' F R F 3L2 2D2 3B 3R2 R B2 F' R2 D2 3B2 3F' L' 3B2 3F D2 B' 2L' F 2U' 3F' 3U U2 2L' B' 2B2 2U2 R2
*4. *D 3U2 3L2 F' 3R U2 2R R' U' 2L 2F L 3D 2U 3F' 2F' 2L 2R' 2D' B 2L' 3L 2D' 2F' 2R B' 2B2 3F2 F2 3R 3F' D2 2U2 U' L' 3B 3F 2R' 3F2 2F 2L 3B 2F' L' R' 2U' U F L' D2 2U' U' 2L' 3L' D2 L2 3R 3B' F' 2D2 2R2 2D' 2R U' 3F2 F L 2B2 3F' 2D2 3B 2L2 3B' L 2L' 3R' 3B R2 3B U2 L2 2L2 3L' 3R 3F 3R' 2D L2 2L2 3F2 2D2 2F 3L' 2R D2 2L2 3U' 2U B 2B2
*5. *3F 3L' 2B2 L 3L 3D 3U' R 3U 2U R2 D2 2D2 B 3U L 2R2 3D2 3R2 B2 L' D2 B 2D 3L2 B2 D2 2L B2 3F 2U L2 3D2 2B 3D2 2L2 3R2 3D2 3U2 2U' 3F2 U' F' 2L 2D F 3R' B 2B2 U' B' 3B2 F 2U2 2R F 2L2 2U2 F2 2D2 U2 3B' 3F F' 3D2 3U 2R' 3B 3U2 3R2 R' 2D2 3D' 3R2 B2 L 3R' 3U2 R2 F' 3U 2U B 3D2 3U2 2F F2 L' 3R' D' 2D 3B 2U 3L' 3D 3L D R 2D 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R' F R2 F U R' 
*2. *R' U R2 F' R U' F2 R2 
*3. *R F' U2 R U2 R' F R U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 B F' D2 L2 D2 B' U B' R D F D' U' L B' R F' L2 B' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B L' R D U R D2 F2 D B' R B' F' U D F' L B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *D B2 D L2 F2 B R2 D2 B L F' B' L U R' D2 L' R F' U Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw D B2 D' Uw F2 Rw D' R F2 Rw' B L R B2 Fw' F L2 Rw R2 F2 U L D2 U Rw2 U' B' R2 B' Uw B2 Fw2 F' L' R Uw U B U2
*2. *R' Fw Uw' L' Rw' D' B' Fw' L' U R B2 Rw2 D2 Uw U2 L' R' F2 Uw B2 Uw2 L2 D' L' B' Uw' B2 Uw2 L' Rw U L D L' D2 U' R D' L'
*3. *D2 Fw D' Fw F L' R2 Fw2 R U2 L F2 L2 R' D2 F2 L2 Rw' D2 R' F' R F2 L2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw B2 L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U' B F' D2 L' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L F Dw2 Lw Dw F' Dw2 Uw' R' Bw' Fw L2 Fw L2 Lw R D2 Lw' Bw D' U2 B' D Dw' L' Lw' Rw R2 B Fw Lw' D' F' R' Dw' Fw2 D Rw' U Rw' Fw' Dw' F2 D Uw2 U2 R2 B' Fw' Rw U2 Bw2 F2 Uw Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw Lw U
*2. *Bw L' Rw2 B2 F Lw' R F D' U' Lw B Uw2 Bw Fw F' L2 Uw Lw2 R Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' U' R' Bw2 F2 R2 B F2 Rw2 F2 Uw' R2 B' Fw L2 Lw Rw' B Bw Fw2 D' Uw R Bw L' B2 Lw2 D B' F2 Rw' D' Dw' U2 B D' B2
*3. *Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' B2 F2 L Lw2 U' Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R' Bw' L2 Lw2 R Bw' Lw2 Dw B' Rw2 R2 Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' R Bw Dw Bw' Fw Rw' B2 L' B' Dw' Bw' Lw D U2 B' U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Rw' F D2 L' Lw' Rw2 R Fw' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D' 2U' 2B2 3R2 R 2F2 3U2 R B2 2F' R2 3U F' 3R' 2R2 F2 3R 2B' 3U2 3F2 2F F L 3R2 2F D 2U' L B2 2B2 R 2D' 3U' 2R 2D 3R' 2D' 2B2 3F' R 2D2 3U' U2 F2 D 2L' U' 3F' 2F' L2 D2 L' 2L 2R2 2B F2 2R 2F2 U B2 2F L 3R' R' 3F2 2F' F 2D2 2R 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L R2 2D 3L' R' D' 2D2 3D' 2U U 3F2 3U' U2 2L' 3U 3L2 R F2 U' L' R2 3F2 2D' 3D' U2 2R' 3D 2R 2B2 2R2 3B D' 3U 2L2 3F2 D 3D' L' 2R 2U2 3L2 U2 3R2 B' D' F 3R2 2D 3D' 3F 2F' U2 2R 3B2 D2 B2 2D' U 3R2 3U' 2B' 3R' 3B2 3F' 3U2 3R 3B' R2 D2 3U' L' 3B' D U F 3D2 3U 3F2 3D' 3R' D B' 3B' 2U' L B2 2U 3B2 3R 3U2 2L 2B2 R2 3B2 F 3D2 2U F' D 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' R' F U' F U' F B U2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D2 U Rw
*2. *U' B' U B' D2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F' B' L2 B' L' B R' B2 U Fw' Uw2
*3. *L R2 U' B' U R F2 U D' B' F D U' L' D F' U' L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*4. *R' L U' R L2 U2 R L2 U' R B2 U R' L U' B2 U R' L2 F2 R' 
*5. *L' B D2 R2 D F' D2 F2 R L' D F D' B2 F L' F R' D' L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *B2 R B' U F2 R' D2 F2 U' D B2 R2 F U2 F2 L R' D L' Fw Uw2
*7. *D2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 L R' F2 L F' L2 F' D' L' B F R F' D U' Rw' Uw'
*8. *D' F' R' U F D2 B' R' L2 B2 L D' L B2 F R2 L' U B R2 Fw Uw
*9. *L2 D' L' U L' U2 R F D' L F B2 D F2 U' L B2 U' D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*10. *D' F' U2 B' R U L2 F D' B2 F R' F' U R B2 F R' F B' Rw' Uw'
*11. *D R2 B2 D' F2 D B D' R' U' L D2 B R' B2 D2 F' D2 B' L B' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *U' D R2 D U' F' U' F U' L2 B' L D' R' U B' F2 D U2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *D B' D' R2 D2 U R2 B U2 B2 L2 U D2 L U R2 F' R2 L' U' Fw Uw
*14. *B2 U' R' B' L R2 U L2 B' F2 U' D' L B' F D2 F D2 U2 L Fw Uw
*15. *L D B R F2 D2 U F2 L2 U D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *D R2 D' R B' R' B L D U L' B' L2 U2 B R B' R U D2 R' Fw Uw'
*17. *L2 R2 U2 D' R F L' D2 B' D U R' B' L R' F2 B2 D B2 U' Fw Uw
*18. *D2 F L' F2 R U B D' F2 L' D' B U' R2 F2 R' F2 B D' B2 Rw Uw'
*19. *B U D' L F' B' R2 F2 R' B U' D R2 F' L' U2 L2 D B' Rw2 Uw2
*20. *D2 L' U' B' F D2 F B R2 F B' U2 L' U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 
*21. *U D' F' U' B U F B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 B R2 U2 D2 B' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *F2 U L F' L' R' F' R L2 U R2 L2 B' D' U' F2 R D' F2 D' L Fw
*23. *B2 R2 L F R U' F U' F L2 R' D2 F' R' F2 L2 R2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*24. *F U' F2 U2 B L' F' L2 B2 R2 L2 F B2 L2 D U2 B D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*25. *U2 D' B' U' F2 B2 L' R' U2 B' U F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L B2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*26. *L U' L' B2 L2 R U B2 U2 F' B' D' F2 D' L' U R2 L2 U' Rw' Uw
*27. *B2 F U2 D' R2 L U' D' F R2 U2 L U B' R B' L2 U2 B2 U2 Fw'
*28. *D' B' U2 B2 F' R F' R L' U2 D' R U2 B U' L2 B' F D B' Rw2 Uw2
*29. *R' U' B' D' L D B F' R L B' R' B L U2 D R' F' L2 
*30. *R' U' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 F R2 U R L B2 L' D F R' Fw Uw
*31. *L' B2 F D2 U' F' L' R D2 U2 L' B' D' R B2 L' F2 L' D R2 Fw' Uw2
*32. *R2 D U' R F2 L2 R2 U' D' L2 D' B F2 R2 L U' R F B' Rw Uw'
*33. *F2 U' L2 R D2 U F B' D' U' F2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *U' B D L2 B' L B2 D' F' L' U D' B' D2 B U F2 R U Fw' Uw'
*35. *U' L2 U2 F B2 U B' U2 B' L2 F2 B U' F2 R2 F' B' L' F D' Fw Uw'
*36. *R U' L' U2 L' D2 F U2 B L2 R2 B' D U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 F Rw' Uw'
*37. *F' R' D2 U2 F' D' B2 R' F2 U' L' U L2 U F L2 D2 U2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *R' D' L' B2 L F R U R' U' R D B2 L2 F2 B' D' L U' R L2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *F' L2 F' B R F2 U R2 U F' R2 D' B' R2 D L' R2 F' B' U' L Fw' Uw2
*40. *R2 B' D L2 U R D' F2 R F' U B2 L2 F D L2 D' L D2 F Rw2
*41. *U B2 D2 L' F' R' D' U' R' D R D2 L' R B U2 B F2 R Fw Uw2
*42. *D U R B' F U2 D2 L' R' U B' L' R' B2 L2 F' U' L' B' D2 B Rw2 Uw
*43. *R' F2 R2 U L F L F2 L D2 U2 R F U2 R2 B' R U F L' R2 
*44. *B' U' R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D U' L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 D B' U D R2 B' Rw' Uw
*45. *U L' D' L' D2 L B' D R2 D2 L' F' B' L' U' D R2 B' U2 B' L Fw Uw
*46. *R' F2 L2 D2 B R2 U' D B2 L2 U L2 U' L' B2 R2 F L' D2 Fw' Uw
*47. *R' D L2 U2 D L' D2 B L D2 R' F2 R' F' U B2 D' B L2 U Fw Uw
*48. *F2 R2 U R L2 F' D2 R2 B L R B2 F2 L' F2 L2 R2 D' F R' L Fw' Uw2
*49. *R L' B F2 U F2 L' B R2 L' U B' F' D2 R' L2 D R F Rw Uw'
*50. *D2 L B' F2 D L U' B2 L2 F D' U B D U L' D R2 L' Fw Uw2
*51. *F' U2 L' D U F B L R B2 U' R2 F D' B2 D2 B L B' Rw2 Uw
*52. *L2 B' L' D2 F R L U2 D2 L' B U B U B' F2 D L2 F' Rw' Uw
*53. *L F2 B' L2 D F' R L' U D2 B F2 R2 L' B' D2 F2 B U' R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*54. *D2 B F U' D' F2 U F' B L' R F' L' F' R2 L2 U R U2 F D Rw Uw2
*55. *R2 F' B L B' F2 L2 R F D2 R2 B D' R B2 F' R' B2 F D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*56. *L U2 D R2 L F' R' U2 D' B2 L D2 U2 L' D' B2 U D B D2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*57. *R F' L2 B F' L D2 F2 L2 U L U2 D2 R' F' U F2 U' L Fw' Uw
*58. *D B R2 L' D L' B2 L' D' U L' R' B' L B' L2 F' R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*59. *U2 L2 U' B L B2 L R F' R F2 R L' B2 L' F2 L2 D F R Fw Uw
*60. *R2 B' R2 U L2 F2 R' B2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 D U' B2 F Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R U2 F2 L' B2 R U2 R' D2 U2 R2 D' B' L R B' F L D' F' D 
*2. *B D' F' D R' F' R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 
*3. *D' R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F L U2 F2 R2 F D' U2 L F2 
*4. *L U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 L F U B2 D' R U L' D2 B' D' 
*5. *B2 U L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F' L' D L2 D B F L F' U' B 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B' U' L' F' L2 D U2 L B2 F2 
*2. *D B' U2 F2 B L' D R U' R F' L2 F2 B R2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 
*3. *D L' B2 L' D F' R L2 D' B U R2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 
*4. *U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' B' R B F2 D' L R' 
*5. *R B' R2 B R' U2 B2 R' U R U2 R' D2 B2 U2 L U2 R' D2 L 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' L B' L2 B' D R' F D' U' 
*2. *D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 U L2 R' U' L2 D' F' U L R' B R2 
*3. *U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L R' U' L' B' D' L' R' F' U' 
*4. *L2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 B' L' U2 L U' 
*5. *F' L' D' L2 B' U R' D' F2 R2 U B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 U' R' U B2 U2 L2 R F2 U L F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U' R U' F' R' U F' 
*3. *F2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 L D' R' F2 R2 B L' U2 B2 L2 
*4. *Rw R B L2 Rw' Fw' Uw F2 D U2 F' R' Fw Rw B2 Rw R Fw' F' R' D' Fw D L R' Uw' Fw F D' L R' F' D' F' R' U' R' B' Fw Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 U R2 U R F2 R' U R2 
*3. *R F2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R F2 U' R' D2 F' U B' R F U' 
*4. *Rw Uw R2 D' U' B2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw D' Fw L U' B' F Rw' U2 F2 U2 B Fw D' Fw' D2 R2 Fw R F Uw' Rw Uw2 F R' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw F' Uw
*5. *L' F' Rw2 U Bw' Dw2 Uw L Rw' R' Bw D' U R2 Uw U' B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' R2 Dw2 L Bw' L2 Rw B' Fw L' F Lw2 B Lw Rw' R2 Dw' Bw2 D Dw U' L2 Lw B' Fw Lw2 U2 Lw B2 Rw B U2 L Lw' Bw' Dw' L' R Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U2 F U2 R U R2 U2 F2 U' 
*3. *U F R D' B2 U2 R' D' B D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L 
*4. *Uw L2 Rw B' Uw U Rw' Fw U2 F U2 F L' Rw R2 Uw U2 F Rw' Uw' B' D' L D Uw L B2 Rw' Uw2 B Fw2 L Rw F2 D2 Rw2 R' U' Rw F2
*5. *Uw' F Lw U2 Lw Rw2 D2 U L' Fw U Rw2 F' Lw2 Fw2 F' Dw' Uw L Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R' Fw Dw' R2 B2 R' Dw' U' Fw Uw' Bw2 U Rw2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw2 B2 Bw Fw F2 U' B2 Lw D2 Rw F2 Dw2 R Uw2 Lw Dw' U Bw'
*6. *2D' L' 2L 3R' R2 2F' L' B 2R2 2B2 F2 2U' 2R' R2 2F2 3R' 2D2 U' B2 L' 2L2 D2 3U2 F 2R' 2D2 2B' 3F' 2U 3R' 2R' R' 2D2 F2 2U2 2R2 R D L' 3R 2R' 2U2 B' L2 2L2 D2 2D2 F' 3R' D2 3U' 2U2 2B2 2R2 U2 2L' 2B2 2D 3F' L2 3R' F' D' F' L' B D2 2B' 2F2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 F2 U F R' U2 R' F2 
*3. *L U' B' L F D2 F' D2 R' U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 
*4. *U' Rw' Uw B Fw' F U2 R2 D L2 Fw' R2 U B Fw2 D' B2 R' D B' L2 F2 Uw' R' Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 L' B2 U' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' Fw D' Fw2 U2 F'
*5. *Fw' F Uw' B' R U2 Rw Bw' Lw' Bw' D' Rw D L2 Bw Dw2 Uw R' Bw2 Lw2 R' Uw' U Rw' F2 Rw2 F' Lw B2 L F L' Lw Rw' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw L2 D' Dw2 R' B Bw' Uw2 R U Lw' Bw2 Lw' D2 B L' Bw2 Fw Rw2 R B F
*6. *F L2 3R2 D 2R2 3U 3R' R2 B 2B' F R' 3F' L' 2B' 3F2 2U 2L U 2L 2D2 3U2 2F2 2R' B' 2R 2D' R2 B 3R2 3F' 2F 2U2 2R' 2B' 2U2 3F2 2L 3R2 B2 2D F2 2U2 R2 F' 2L' 2F2 2L R B U' 2F' 2U2 L' 2R 2D B 3F2 2R 2D' 2R 2F 2L' 3R' D2 2U' 2B' 3F' 2U2 R'
*7. *2D' F2 2L D2 2D 3R2 B 2D 2U 2L 3R 2U' 3L2 2D2 B2 3F2 D 3D 3R 2R2 U 2R2 B 3B2 3F 3L' B2 2U 3R' 3B 3F2 R U' B2 2F' L2 2D' 3D2 2F' 2L R2 F 2R2 2D' 2U2 2B2 L2 3R 2F2 3L 3U 2F' L2 2U2 2R 2F' F' 3L B' 2F F D' L D F2 2D2 U' 3F2 2L 3B' 3L' 3R2 D2 2D2 2F' 2D 3L R2 2D2 U 2R' 3F2 L' 2R2 3D' 2L2 3R2 D' 3L 3R2 2R' F' 2L2 3F 3D2 3U 3B' 2F' 2L2 U

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR3+ DL6+ UL1+ U4+ R6+ D1+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R1+ D3- L0+ ALL1- UR UL 
*2. *UR4- DR5- DL1+ UL5+ U1- R5+ D1- L1- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- UR DL 
*3. *UR5+ DR0+ DL2+ UL4+ U2- R4- D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U5+ R4- D1- L3+ ALL3+ DR UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR1+ DL2- UL5+ U2- R2- D3+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5+ L2- ALL3- DR DL UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR3- DL4- UL4+ U4+ R1- D5- L3- ALL3- y2 U4+ R0+ D1+ L1- ALL2- UR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' B' U' B' R B' L' R' l' r b' u 
*2. *R' B' R U' B' R' U' l r' u 
*3. *R L' U' B' R L U' L l' u' 
*4. *U' R B' R B U B R l b' u' 
*5. *L R' U' B' L R' U' L R l' u' 

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -3) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, -1)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 6)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (0, 2)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *B' L' U R' B U' R' B' R' B' U' 
*2. *R U' L U' B' L' U R' U' L' U' 
*3. *L' B R' L U' L' R' L' U' B' U' 
*4. *U' B L R B' U' R' B R' B' U' 
*5. *L B U R U' B R' B' R' B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U2 F' R F' R U R' 
*3. *U' L U D' L2 B2 U' R2 B L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 
*4. *R U' L' B2 Fw' F' L2 B L R' F R' U L' Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw2 U R2 B L Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' B' L' Rw2 Fw' R2 B' L' B Fw' F2
*5. *B' Fw2 U2 R2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw B Fw2 L R2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 R Fw Dw' Uw' Rw2 R2 B Fw2 D' Dw Lw' F2 Uw2 Lw' Bw' Fw' L' B' Dw2 R B2 Bw' F L' Lw2 U Lw2 Dw' Uw R2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw R D B' Uw2 Bw R D2 Uw'
*OH. *B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 B' D' F R B F L2 R' B' R 
*Clock. *UR5- DR1+ DL2+ UL3+ U4+ R4- D3- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5+ D4+ L3+ ALL4+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L B L' U B R' L l' r' 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1)
*Skewb. *L' R' U' R' L' B' L' R U' B' U'


----------



## Lux (Sep 4, 2018)

2x2- 7.35, (6.25), 6.99, (10.91), 9.69 = 8.01

3x3- 21.73, (29.07), (19.83), 29.02, 25.34 = 25.36

5x5- 3:15.23, 3:11.85, (3:52.92), (3:03.39), 3:40.29 = 3:22.46


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2018)

*3x3:* 12.71, (11.63), 12.11, 12.90, (13.88)
Avg: 12.57 sec

*4x4*: (48.96), 56.55, 1:00.67, 49.52, (1:03.64)
Avg: 55.58 sec

*5x5:* 1:30.08, 1:36.42, 1:39.82, 1:30.24, 1:40.17
Avg: 1:35.49 sec


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Sep 10, 2018)

2x2x2- (7.80), 9.62, 9.06, (10.90), 9.63 = 9.44 

3x3x3- (17.71), 22.59, 20.85, (23.33), 22.56 = 22:00

4x4x4- 1:27.49, 1:27.04, 1:31.79, (1:47.33), (1:23.28) = 1:28.77

5x5x5- 3:58.19, 3:44.16, (4:03.76), (3:21.73), 3:24.84 = 3:42.40

6x6x6- 6:33.47, (6:17.68), 7:04.95, (7:13.64), 7:05.95 = 6:54.79

7x7x7- (13:54.93), 12:44.12, 13:32.05, (12:01.36), 12:22.05 = 12:52.74

3x3x3 One Handed- (1:13.66), 1:13.38, 1:01.73, 1:09.57, (56.44) = 1:08.23

2+3+4 Relay- 2:20.92

2+3+4+5 Relay- 7:18.37

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 13:55.37

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 28:23.22

MegaMinx- (3:15.87), 2:56.22, 3:10.18, 3:01.84, (2:51.54) = 3:02.75


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 10, 2018)

2x2- 3.92, (3.12), 3.74, (6.68), 3.72 = 3.79

3x3- (13.56), 12.50, (12.16), 13.09, 13.32 = 12.97

4x4- (39.75), 50.26, 49.98, (51.64), 46.22 = 48.82

5x5- 1:38.50, 1:36.94, (1:28.03), (1:47.54), 1:37.67 = 1:37.70

3x3 one-handed- 22.21, (15.44), 22.29, 20.65, (24.82) = 21.72

3x3 with feet- 1:05.39, (1:10.81), 1:09.32, (55.90), 1:00.23 = 1:04.98

2+3+4 relay- 1:08.00

2+3+4+5 relay- 2:45.91

Pyraminx- 4.29, (5.02), (2.88), 3.02, 4.16 = 3.82

Square-1- 34.02, (DNF), 24.67, 35.23, (16.86) = 31.31

Skewb- 5.48, (6.61), (3.28), 5.41, 6.36 = 5.75


----------



## graceenai (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3: 19.59, (17.70), 19.17, (22.65), 19.14 = *19.3*
4x4: 1:02.64, (1:18.26), (1:00.80), 1:06.66, 1:07.98 = *1:05.76*
2+3+4: *1:57.01*
Megaminx: (2:41.21), 2:57.78, (3:29.96), 3:27.24, 2:55.70 = *3:06.91*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2018)

Results for week 36: congrats to dat1asiandude, TheDubDubJr and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(160)

 1.61 leomannen
 1.81 asacuber
 1.87 Kered
 2.16 OriginalUsername
 2.20 THowlett
 2.21 Kyleadj
 2.23 DhruvA
 2.31 TheDubDubJr
 2.33 dat1asiandude
 2.37 cubeshepherd
 2.45 thecubingwizard
 2.52 G2013
 2.55 Magdamini
 2.62 [email protected]
 2.62 JustinTimeCuber
 2.65 Zeke Mackay
 2.65 vedroboev
 2.66 SimonK
 2.70 Tanki_cubed
 2.75 mihnea3000
 2.77 1samko2345
 2.88 Luke Garrett
 2.89 2017LAMB06
 2.95 cuberkid10
 2.99 boroc226han
 2.99 Tx789
 3.00 jancsi02
 3.11 NoProblemCubing
 3.17 EdubCubez
 3.25 Erik
 3.26 tJardigradHe
 3.26 Valken
 3.28 AidanNoogie
 3.30 Odder
 3.34 [email protected]
 3.35 sleipnir
 3.37 MrKuba600
 3.40 Marcus Siu
 3.45 RobinCube
 3.50 Skefull
 3.51 Josh5271
 3.53 Jscuber
 3.55 JMHCubed
 3.56 RahmB
 3.59 zekecahill
 3.63 begiuli65
 3.65 NathanaelCubes
 3.72 PlatonCuber
 3.79 JustAnotherGenericCu
 3.83 yghklvn
 3.85 Islam Kitiev
 3.87 DGCubes
 3.89 Zach Clark
 3.90 Schmizee
 3.93 ichcubegern
 3.94 Wilhelm
 3.95 MCuber
 3.96 Color Cuber
 4.00 Ontricus
 4.04 speedcuber71
 4.05 MartinN13
 4.08 Elf
 4.11 Shadowjockey
 4.12 Manatee 10235
 4.14 Quinson
 4.16 [email protected]
 4.17 denthebro
 4.20 sigalig
 4.24 abunickabhi
 4.25 Cuberstache
 4.27 yudo.r
 4.27 BradenTheMagician
 4.31 João Vinicius
 4.32 weatherman223
 4.35 2016LAIL01
 4.40 Keenan Johnson
 4.40 whatshisbucket
 4.45 PlayFun555
 4.45 colegemuth
 4.47 BandedCubing101
 4.53 DMSCUBER
 4.54 The Blockhead
 4.57 obelisk477
 4.59 ARandomCuber
 4.61 Rubiksdude4144
 4.63 Cooki348
 4.66 E-Cuber
 4.68 swankfukinc
 4.68 Lennon Dorsey
 4.70 hotufos
 4.70 rubik2005
 4.73 buzzteam4
 4.75 Trexrush1
 4.76 MattP98
 4.76 Neb
 4.77 tigermaxi
 4.80 mrjames113083
 4.81 Ghost Cuber
 4.84 OwenB
 4.86 Keith Maben
 4.89 bhoffman492
 4.91 Matt Hudon
 4.92 TipsterTrickster
 4.92 jackmaring
 4.94 KingCobble29
 4.94 DLXCubing
 5.02 epride17
 5.02 topppits
 5.17 Toothcraver55
 5.24 OJ Cubing
 5.26 dhafin
 5.30 Russell Bilinski
 5.33 xyzzy
 5.38 Bogdan
 5.50 Danila Ryabinin
 5.55 Skewb God
 5.66 miasponseller
 5.71 owensiege
 5.72 Ianwubby
 5.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.92 Glomnipotent
 5.92 scylla
 5.96 D1zzy
 6.12 Ali161102
 6.14 Alea
 6.21 Nitheesh fmc
 6.23 TigaJun
 6.24 SpartanSailor
 6.32 julio974
 6.50 The Cubing Potato
 6.66 Bubbagrub
 6.66 CraZZ CFOP
 6.69 Lewis
 6.77 xbrandationx
 6.81 Smudged Cuber
 6.82 V.Kochergin
 6.88 VDel_234_
 6.91 Alex Jung
 6.91 knexfan0011
 6.94 TheCubingAddict980
 7.00 Awesomesaucer
 7.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.29 Brayden Adams
 7.42 Aadil- ali
 7.62 Alex Benham
 7.95 dschieses
 8.01 Lux
 8.40 dnguyen2204
 8.44 Mike Hughey
 8.46 Ecuasamurai
 9.44 Petri Krzywacki
 9.89 GTregay
 10.53 UnknownCanvas
 11.19 GhostBear53
 11.53 Billabob
 12.42 arbivara
 12.80 AND1000
 15.04 MatsBergsten
 20.24 Levi
 39.83 JenE
*3x3x3*(186)

 1.47 Buzdi
 7.64 Kered
 7.87 lejitcuber
 7.98 Tanki_cubed
 8.29 Luke Garrett
 8.31 dat1asiandude
 8.62 tdm
 8.69 Erik
 8.80 Zeke Mackay
 8.81 speedcuber71
 9.06 cuberkid10
 9.08 G2013
 9.08 thecubingwizard
 9.17 [email protected]
 9.22 Sean_Moran
 9.25 jancsi02
 9.39 OriginalUsername
 9.57 Elf
 9.62 vedroboev
 9.77 JustinTimeCuber
 9.84 mihnea3000
 9.87 Zach Clark
 9.98 Wilhelm
 10.01 PlatonCuber
 10.05 Manatee 10235
 10.12 Shadowjockey
 10.15 asacuber
 10.17 THowlett
 10.22 TheDubDubJr
 10.25 Cuberstache
 10.26 Kyleadj
 10.43 BandedCubing101
 10.48 Marcus Siu
 10.52 Josh5271
 10.60 Skefull
 10.71 Magdamini
 10.74 Odder
 10.74 miasponseller
 10.78 Jscuber
 10.88 sleipnir
 10.89 tJardigradHe
 10.89 Keenan Johnson
 10.93 2017LAMB06
 11.05 MrKuba600
 11.07 cubeshepherd
 11.12 [email protected]
 11.14 Ontricus
 11.16 2016LAIL01
 11.18 yghklvn
 11.27 boroc226han
 11.38 SimonK
 11.40 AidanNoogie
 11.43 zekecahill
 11.44 BradenTheMagician
 11.44 JustAnotherGenericCu
 11.52 Avinash
 11.57 Valken
 11.60 Quinson
 11.60 Nitheesh fmc
 11.71 Cooki348
 11.74 1samko2345
 11.91 ichcubegern
 12.02 MCuber
 12.02 typeman5
 12.03 ARandomCuber
 12.18 Danila Ryabinin
 12.25 RahmB
 12.30 Glomnipotent
 12.30 NathanaelCubes
 12.37 DhruvA
 12.43 TipsterTrickster
 12.43 Ianwubby
 12.51 obelisk477
 12.57 pjk
 12.60 DGCubes
 12.75 denthebro
 12.77 E-Cuber
 12.82 abunickabhi
 12.84 Keith Maben
 12.96 sigalig
 13.08 [email protected]
 13.14 Neb
 13.15 Keroma12
 13.15 LostGent
 13.51 MattP98
 13.54 RobinCube
 13.71 jackmaring
 13.72 Tx789
 13.73 Underwatercuber
 13.75 ComputerGuy365
 13.84 leomannen
 13.94 MartinN13
 13.95 ican97
 13.96 tigermaxi
 14.02 xyzzy
 14.04 TheodorNordstrand
 14.10 NoProblemCubing
 14.12 yudo.r
 14.17 weatherman223
 14.18 SpeedCubeReview
 14.22 OJ Cubing
 14.31 Trexrush1
 14.47 swankfukinc
 14.52 Nora
 14.57 OwenB
 14.80 João Vinicius
 14.86 speedcube.insta
 15.17 mrjames113083
 15.19 Rubiksdude4144
 15.35 DLXCubing
 15.42 Bogdan
 15.49 buzzteam4
 15.73 colegemuth
 15.81 begiuli65
 15.85 scylla
 15.89 D1zzy
 16.06 xbrandationx
 16.28 Dylan Swarts
 16.49 bgcatfan
 16.49 20luky3
 16.50 PlayFun555
 16.72 Skewb God
 16.77 Moreno van Rooijen
 16.78 EdubCubez
 16.90 topppits
 16.95 The Blockhead
 17.01 dhafin
 17.08 whatshisbucket
 17.21 TigaJun
 17.29 Ghost Cuber
 17.59 VDel_234_
 17.67 KingCobble29
 17.81 Lewis
 17.95 Russell Bilinski
 17.96 Toothcraver55
 18.05 Mike Hughey
 18.31 Matt Hudon
 18.37 hotufos
 18.65 InlandEmpireCuber
 18.74 audiophile121
 18.81 rubik2005
 18.95 Ali161102
 19.12 Color Cuber
 19.30 graceenai
 19.85 h2f
 19.86 owensiege
 19.87 Billabob
 20.01 evileli
 20.04 tuga88
 20.06 Alea
 20.28 knexfan0011
 20.30 Dale Nash
 20.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.48 epride17
 20.51 Bubbagrub
 20.91 vilkkuti25
 21.12 kilwap147
 22.00 Petri Krzywacki
 22.46 GTregay
 22.59 Smudged Cuber
 23.36 V.Kochergin
 23.41 Jiaqi Wu
 23.45 MathNoobz
 23.69 dnguyen2204
 23.84 Alex Jung
 23.86 julio974
 23.94 Awesomesaucer
 25.07 Aadil- ali
 25.36 Lux
 25.49 TheCubingAddict980
 27.41 Schmizee
 29.24 dschieses
 29.30 Ecuasamurai
 31.50 StarlilywolfCubes
 31.56 AND1000
 32.10 The Cubing Potato
 34.09 UnknownCanvas
 34.13 GhostBear53
 35.68 MJCuber05
 36.41 Brayden Adams
 36.95 cougarscratch
 38.12 MatsBergsten
 56.96 nathanj439
 1:09.97 Levi
 2:24.69 JenE
 DNF AnshTheGreat
*4x4x4*(122)

 31.81 cuberkid10
 32.85 jancsi02
 33.60 dat1asiandude
 35.78 ichcubegern
 36.00 Erik
 36.29 Elf
 36.33 thecubingwizard
 37.86 Tanki_cubed
 38.30 TheDubDubJr
 39.34 Valken
 40.02 AidanNoogie
 40.41 OriginalUsername
 41.54 tdm
 41.63 Wilhelm
 41.68 Shadowjockey
 42.34 MrKuba600
 42.58 Jscuber
 42.73 Odder
 43.41 Zeke Mackay
 44.07 Keenan Johnson
 45.75 vedroboev
 46.18 Manatee 10235
 46.49 abunickabhi
 46.61 DGCubes
 46.65 Josh5271
 46.80 2016LAIL01
 46.84 THowlett
 47.32 João Vinicius
 47.52 Marcus Siu
 47.55 BandedCubing101
 48.91 tJardigradHe
 49.20 [email protected]
 49.35 DhruvA
 49.84 OJ Cubing
 49.85 begiuli65
 49.92 BradenTheMagician
 50.51 MCuber
 50.55 Cuberstache
 50.59 leomannen
 50.61 Danila Ryabinin
 50.62 cubeshepherd
 50.83 MattP98
 50.95 SpeedCubeReview
 51.85 zekecahill
 52.01 ARandomCuber
 52.25 sigalig
 52.38 Luke Garrett
 52.81 colegemuth
 52.98 denthebro
 53.40 xyzzy
 53.96 mrjames113083
 54.20 Glomnipotent
 54.34 obelisk477
 54.39 Skefull
 55.35 Trexrush1
 55.37 Ontricus
 55.58 pjk
 55.78 JustAnotherGenericCu
 56.22 Keroma12
 56.37 yghklvn
 56.43 miasponseller
 56.55 1samko2345
 56.94 boroc226han
 57.01 Nora
 57.05 sleipnir
 57.55 Neb
 57.72 Dylan Swarts
 58.13 tigermaxi
 58.50 buzzteam4
 59.15 Rubiksdude4144
 1:01.08 typeman5
 1:01.30 Quinson
 1:02.86 yudo.r
 1:03.69 swankfukinc
 1:05.76 graceenai
 1:06.23 Keith Maben
 1:06.57 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:06.62 topppits
 1:06.95 Tx789
 1:07.87 epride17
 1:08.79 20luky3
 1:09.04 EdubCubez
 1:10.23 NathanaelCubes
 1:10.50 knexfan0011
 1:11.62 evileli
 1:12.25 NoProblemCubing
 1:12.30 PlatonCuber
 1:14.46 OwenB
 1:15.65 speedcube.insta
 1:16.46 Bogdan
 1:17.36 Ali161102
 1:17.64 Color Cuber
 1:18.15 hotufos
 1:22.78 whatshisbucket
 1:24.17 Mike Hughey
 1:25.09 VDel_234_
 1:25.73 DLXCubing
 1:25.87 Russell Bilinski
 1:26.93 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:27.33 kilwap147
 1:28.03 jackmaring
 1:28.77 Petri Krzywacki
 1:28.84 dnguyen2204
 1:33.77 Lewis
 1:34.75 One Wheel
 1:37.05 Toothcraver55
 1:40.88 scylla
 1:41.04 GTregay
 1:53.19 KingCobble29
 1:53.29 Schmizee
 1:56.89 Ecuasamurai
 2:00.00 TheCubingAddict980
 2:01.51 dschieses
 2:02.96 MatsBergsten
 2:10.99 julio974
 2:18.27 Billabob
 2:23.88 UnknownCanvas
 2:57.90 GhostBear53
 3:06.93 Brayden Adams
 3:17.15 nathanj439
 DNF Kered
 DNF xbrandationx
*5x5x5*(80)

 1:00.65 cuberkid10
 1:05.03 Erik
 1:07.78 thecubingwizard
 1:09.73 dat1asiandude
 1:09.78 TheDubDubJr
 1:10.36 Elf
 1:13.33 Valken
 1:14.23 jancsi02
 1:14.31 Shadowjockey
 1:16.21 Jscuber
 1:16.30 ichcubegern
 1:17.45 Odder
 1:17.63 Wilhelm
 1:18.61 Josh5271
 1:18.80 Tanki_cubed
 1:23.97 vedroboev
 1:24.59 AidanNoogie
 1:24.76 OriginalUsername
 1:26.71 João Vinicius
 1:28.39 DhruvA
 1:29.52 Keroma12
 1:30.78 abunickabhi
 1:31.77 THowlett
 1:33.11 sigalig
 1:33.18 Brendan Bakker
 1:33.21 colegemuth
 1:35.49 pjk
 1:35.79 Keenan Johnson
 1:38.00 tJardigradHe
 1:39.06 OJ Cubing
 1:39.07 Glomnipotent
 1:39.90 obelisk477
 1:39.96 Danila Ryabinin
 1:41.13 xyzzy
 1:42.01 cubeshepherd
 1:42.39 [email protected]
 1:43.00 mrjames113083
 1:43.33 Zeke Mackay
 1:44.34 leomannen
 1:45.59 BandedCubing101
 1:47.06 boroc226han
 1:47.34 BradenTheMagician
 1:48.98 yudo.r
 1:49.96 begiuli65
 1:50.77 buzzteam4
 1:52.06 epride17
 1:52.76 swankfukinc
 1:53.38 Neb
 1:53.60 2016LAIL01
 1:54.69 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:55.83 MattP98
 2:09.01 Bogdan
 2:09.52 Dylan Swarts
 2:15.85 PlayFun555
 2:19.11 Ontricus
 2:20.22 topppits
 2:21.61 Luke Garrett
 2:23.87 NathanaelCubes
 2:25.50 Mike Hughey
 2:34.01 One Wheel
 2:38.11 knexfan0011
 2:38.67 Lewis
 2:40.87 VDel_234_
 2:43.64 20luky3
 2:47.95 SpartanSailor
 2:52.20 Ali161102
 3:22.46 Lux
 3:29.13 Toothcraver55
 3:38.24 Billabob
 3:38.48 MatsBergsten
 3:40.61 OwenB
 3:42.40 Petri Krzywacki
 3:46.19 whatshisbucket
 3:59.61 Ecuasamurai
 4:21.59 KingCobble29
 5:34.73 GhostBear53
 7:12.67 UnknownCanvas
 9:00.07 Levi
 DNF MCuber
 DNF yghklvn
*6x6x6*(40)

 2:01.59 TheDubDubJr
 2:04.97 Wilhelm
 2:07.60 Shadowjockey
 2:09.92 dat1asiandude
 2:14.50 thecubingwizard
 2:16.13 Elf
 2:21.38 Erik
 2:24.52 cuberkid10
 2:28.16 Tanki_cubed
 2:31.69 Keroma12
 2:32.81 Valken
 2:48.49 THowlett
 2:49.63 vedroboev
 2:50.47 OriginalUsername
 2:53.47 xyzzy
 2:54.17 Danila Ryabinin
 2:55.95 colegemuth
 2:55.98 sigalig
 3:04.93 abunickabhi
 3:06.38 João Vinicius
 3:21.19 obelisk477
 3:23.14 Neb
 3:24.28 Keenan Johnson
 3:24.90 buzzteam4
 3:32.00 cubeshepherd
 3:41.49 BradenTheMagician
 3:41.89 begiuli65
 3:46.60 swankfukinc
 3:48.06 MattP98
 3:54.69 Dylan Swarts
 3:54.78 Glomnipotent
 4:37.48 Mike Hughey
 5:02.88 Lewis
 5:16.14 Jacck
 5:28.59 Billabob
 6:14.95 SpartanSailor
 6:54.79 Petri Krzywacki
 6:56.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF GhostBear53
*7x7x7*(22)

 2:54.80 TheDubDubJr
 2:58.25 Wilhelm
 3:21.43 thecubingwizard
 3:31.88 dat1asiandude
 4:30.86 TipsterTrickster
 4:42.62 OriginalUsername
 5:18.30 begiuli65
 5:32.88 obelisk477
 5:36.96 Keenan Johnson
 5:37.95 buzzteam4
 5:40.73 cubeshepherd
 5:45.51 swankfukinc
 5:57.51 João Vinicius
 6:18.19 MattP98
 6:18.54 Dylan Swarts
 7:13.20 Mike Hughey
 8:45.72 Lewis
 10:24.86 SpartanSailor
 11:19.01 MatsBergsten
 12:52.74 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF KingCobble29
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)

 2.65 Kered
 3.75 asacuber
 3.92 thecubingwizard
 4.06 DhruvA
 5.13 SimonK
 5.80 leomannen
 6.59 TheDubDubJr
 7.69 MrKuba600
 8.23 Tanki_cubed
 8.55 PlatonCuber
 9.82 Odder
 10.11 [email protected]
 10.94 G2013
 11.31 cubeshepherd
 11.31 THowlett
 11.71 EdubCubez
 12.03 vedroboev
 13.06 begiuli65
 13.16 OriginalUsername
 15.90 NathanaelCubes
 17.30 abunickabhi
 19.74 sigalig
 20.13 OJ Cubing
 20.79 Luke Garrett
 21.25 Mike Hughey
 21.78 Cuberstache
 21.81 denthebro
 23.24 TipsterTrickster
 24.97 MatsBergsten
 25.06 Danila Ryabinin
 26.02 dat1asiandude
 26.26 Shadowjockey
 26.28 buzzteam4
 27.95 Glomnipotent
 30.48 Keenan Johnson
 30.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 31.06 obelisk477
 32.00 Valken
 32.42 Ontricus
 33.50 OwenB
 33.55 BandedCubing101
 35.49 MattP98
 36.63 Josh5271
 37.14 scylla
 38.87 Wilhelm
 40.98 whatshisbucket
 41.75 Jacck
 42.16 Quinson
 54.37 Bogdan
 54.83 Aadil- ali
 1:02.14 tigermaxi
 1:21.22 Ali161102
 1:24.01 Bubbagrub
 1:45.10 swankfukinc
 1:50.51 yghklvn
 1:54.02 GhostBear53
 2:25.47 Alex Benham
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF Tx789
 DNF DLXCubing
 DNF Color Cuber
 DNF Zach Clark
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)

 20.12 denthebro
 21.98 G2013
 23.78 sigalig
 29.49 abunickabhi
 34.84 ican97
 46.86 vedroboev
 48.41 Keenan Johnson
 58.38 Danila Ryabinin
 1:00.21 speedcuber71
 1:01.20 Glomnipotent
 1:07.24 dat1asiandude
 1:07.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:08.88 Shadowjockey
 1:10.53 cubeshepherd
 1:19.69 BandedCubing101
 1:23.67 Mike Hughey
 1:30.68 obelisk477
 1:31.55 read
 1:37.79 MatsBergsten
 1:39.66 scylla
 1:41.42 MattP98
 1:45.67 topppits
 1:47.57 BradenTheMagician
 1:48.98 Wilhelm
 1:56.18 2016LAIL01
 2:07.95 Ontricus
 2:14.22 elimescube
 2:21.89 Zeke Mackay
 2:34.27 SimonK
 2:36.16 Tx789
 3:21.49 Bogdan
 3:23.92 Jacck
 3:27.71 DhruvA
 6:23.77 yghklvn
 7:55.63 Skefull
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF GhostBear53
 DNF dschieses
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)

 2:23.00 G2013
 2:36.23 abunickabhi
 3:47.96 OJ Cubing
 5:40.85 MatsBergsten
 6:25.37 Mike Hughey
 7:06.48 Keenan Johnson
 8:04.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:20.11 tdm
 9:38.88 MattP98
 9:38.97 Jacck
 12:35.44 elimescube
 DNF denthebro
 DNF dat1asiandude
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF BandedCubing101
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 8:54.11 abunickabhi
 9:47.67 OJ Cubing
 12:48.02 Mike Hughey
 22:06.51 cubeshepherd
 23:03.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 24:56.13 MattP98
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)

 25:22.57 Mike Hughey
 32:01.20 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 86:45.13 owensiege
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)

 38/46 60:00 sigalig
 17/17 58:34 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9/10 53:28 MatsBergsten
 12/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 8/11 59:12 cubeshepherd
 3/3 3:10 abunickabhi
 2/2 1:32 denthebro
 2/2 6:15 MattP98
 4/6 43:25 Ontricus
 5/13 57:02 BandedCubing101
 0/2 2:30 Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 one-handed*(123)

 12.56 Kered
 13.18 Jscuber
 13.46 Elo13
 13.94 Tanki_cubed
 14.84 lejitcuber
 15.21 jancsi02
 15.31 Kyleadj
 15.40 2017LAMB06
 16.24 Nitheesh fmc
 16.28 2016LAIL01
 16.34 dat1asiandude
 16.58 asacuber
 16.78 Luke Garrett
 16.80 TheDubDubJr
 16.83 cuberkid10
 16.83 Sean_Moran
 16.95 DhruvA
 17.27 OriginalUsername
 17.57 thecubingwizard
 17.84 mihnea3000
 18.22 ichcubegern
 18.48 Cuberstache
 18.65 THowlett
 18.79 Wilhelm
 18.82 typeman5
 19.00 ARandomCuber
 19.00 speedcuber71
 19.15 JustAnotherGenericCu
 19.37 AidanNoogie
 19.50 Josh5271
 19.59 abunickabhi
 19.66 Odder
 19.96 sleipnir
 20.02 [email protected]
 20.19 zekecahill
 20.45 leomannen
 20.46 Shadowjockey
 20.51 Glomnipotent
 20.57 Zeke Mackay
 20.76 vedroboev
 20.88 Danila Ryabinin
 20.95 sigalig
 21.00 Marcus Siu
 21.29 BradenTheMagician
 21.87 MCuber
 21.98 cubeshepherd
 22.05 Elf
 22.35 Avinash
 22.67 Keith Maben
 22.85 begiuli65
 22.93 tJardigradHe
 22.93 MrKuba600
 23.23 1samko2345
 23.61 NathanaelCubes
 23.61 xyzzy
 23.74 DGCubes
 23.75 Ontricus
 23.91 Manatee 10235
 24.25 Cooki348
 24.65 PlatonCuber
 24.80 boroc226han
 24.92 MartinN13
 25.08 Valken
 25.43 yghklvn
 25.57 Tx789
 25.89 speedcube.insta
 26.70 NoProblemCubing
 26.85 Keenan Johnson
 26.99 João Vinicius
 27.08 Moreno van Rooijen
 27.26 denthebro
 27.62 Alea
 28.72 Keroma12
 28.83 mrjames113083
 29.24 obelisk477
 29.47 MattP98
 29.55 tigermaxi
 29.92 weatherman223
 30.30 BandedCubing101
 30.96 yudo.r
 32.19 OJ Cubing
 32.82 [email protected]
 33.17 OwenB
 33.22 Russell Bilinski
 33.50 epride17
 33.56 hotufos
 33.85 EdubCubez
 33.86 Bogdan
 33.95 buzzteam4
 35.05 DLXCubing
 35.70 Awesomesaucer
 35.97 Neb
 36.22 swankfukinc
 40.20 Mike Hughey
 40.79 Dylan Swarts
 40.83 Toothcraver55
 42.20 PlayFun555
 42.41 KingCobble29
 42.70 knexfan0011
 43.91 InlandEmpireCuber
 44.22 owensiege
 45.29 V.Kochergin
 46.45 Dale Nash
 46.72 kilwap147
 49.38 Ali161102
 49.75 dnguyen2204
 49.98 Schmizee
 52.34 bgcatfan
 53.37 scylla
 53.60 TheCubingAddict980
 57.90 julio974
 59.86 tuga88
 1:01.90 Smudged Cuber
 1:08.23 Petri Krzywacki
 1:12.13 SpartanSailor
 1:13.97 Aadil- ali
 1:14.41 MathNoobz
 1:17.53 Brayden Adams
 1:18.03 AND1000
 1:19.78 Jiaqi Wu
 1:23.90 UnknownCanvas
 1:47.53 Levi
 2:02.42 StarlilywolfCubes
*3x3x3 With feet*(16)

 41.30 DhruvA
 53.18 Luke Garrett
 55.59 Shadowjockey
 57.69 OriginalUsername
 1:00.70 tJardigradHe
 1:02.32 BradenTheMagician
 1:03.15 Zeke Mackay
 1:10.68 dat1asiandude
 1:17.66 cubeshepherd
 1:34.34 Tx789
 1:49.31 Mike Hughey
 1:58.98 João Vinicius
 2:11.28 MattP98
 2:37.60 abunickabhi
 DNF denthebro
 DNF Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)

 40.91 TheDubDubJr
 41.20 cubeshepherd
 47.62 vedroboev
 50.95 Shadowjockey
 55.43 abunickabhi
 59.21 Keenan Johnson
 1:02.10 StarlilywolfCubes
 1:07.54 Zeke Mackay
 1:10.97 Valken
 1:11.84 Bogdan
 1:14.33 MattP98
 1:20.00 Mike Hughey
 1:42.53 swankfukinc
 1:44.39 MatsBergsten
 2:17.10 Ontricus
 3:20.90 PlatonCuber
 3:27.68 UnknownCanvas
 7:10.34 KingCobble29
 DNF G2013
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Color Cuber
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)

 23 Attila
 26 obelisk477
 27 Bubbagrub
 29 Shadowjockey
 29 h2f
 29 G2013
 30 the super cuber
 31 ComputerGuy365
 31 Bogdan
 35 Mike Hughey
 36 dat1asiandude
 36 cubeshepherd
 37 Jacck
 38 craccho
 40 Josh5271
 44 Tx789
 44 Cuberstache
 45 yghklvn
 45 MCuber
 47 MattP98
 52 Schmizee
 52 MatsBergsten
 56 InlandEmpireCuber
 60 begiuli65
 65 StarlilywolfCubes
 86 Brayden Adams
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF denthebro
 DNF PlatonCuber
 DNF SimonK
 DNF OwenB
*2-3-4 Relay*(82)

 47.16 cuberkid10
 47.64 dat1asiandude
 49.30 jancsi02
 50.88 thecubingwizard
 50.95 THowlett
 50.99 TheDubDubJr
 51.46 Kered
 54.67 tJardigradHe
 55.00 Tanki_cubed
 55.97 Valken
 56.37 BradenTheMagician
 57.58 Cuberstache
 58.26 AidanNoogie
 59.09 Wilhelm
 59.49 Odder
 59.51 Shadowjockey
 59.99 DhruvA
 1:00.72 MrKuba600
 1:01.68 OriginalUsername
 1:03.67 vedroboev
 1:04.32 Josh5271
 1:04.70 cubeshepherd
 1:05.13 1samko2345
 1:05.30 Manatee 10235
 1:06.30 Marcus Siu
 1:07.43 abunickabhi
 1:07.51 João Vinicius
 1:07.80 Zeke Mackay
 1:08.11 begiuli65
 1:08.15 BandedCubing101
 1:08.90 Ontricus
 1:09.84 Zach Clark
 1:10.58 leomannen
 1:11.85 MCuber
 1:12.50 Luke Garrett
 1:14.11 tigermaxi
 1:14.22 OJ Cubing
 1:15.74 denthebro
 1:16.03 swankfukinc
 1:16.28 MattP98
 1:18.66 Neb
 1:19.14 sleipnir
 1:19.22 yghklvn
 1:21.32 mrjames113083
 1:24.37 Cooki348
 1:26.20 Tx789
 1:26.41 Keith Maben
 1:26.87 miasponseller
 1:28.40 obelisk477
 1:28.62 Trexrush1
 1:32.65 NoProblemCubing
 1:32.82 NathanaelCubes
 1:32.97 speedcube.insta
 1:34.35 buzzteam4
 1:39.91 knexfan0011
 1:40.18 OwenB
 1:41.13 whatshisbucket
 1:41.74 DLXCubing
 1:46.09 EdubCubez
 1:50.72 JMHCubed
 1:51.11 SpartanSailor
 1:51.99 PlatonCuber
 1:52.05 20luky3
 1:53.91 Bogdan
 1:55.09 Mike Hughey
 1:56.90 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:57.01 graceenai
 2:00.09 Lewis
 2:01.33 Ali161102
 2:02.37 Toothcraver55
 2:20.92 Petri Krzywacki
 2:21.44 scylla
 2:27.05 KingCobble29
 2:31.61 Schmizee
 2:32.25 julio974
 2:33.95 Billabob
 2:38.96 TheCubingAddict980
 2:54.63 MatsBergsten
 3:04.51 GhostBear53
 3:24.19 Aadil- ali
 3:38.90 Brayden Adams
 3:49.51 UnknownCanvas
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)

 1:43.91 cuberkid10
 1:58.12 dat1asiandude
 2:00.94 TheDubDubJr
 2:02.28 thecubingwizard
 2:08.96 Tanki_cubed
 2:16.21 OriginalUsername
 2:16.55 Valken
 2:19.89 Wilhelm
 2:20.76 Odder
 2:22.67 Shadowjockey
 2:27.97 abunickabhi
 2:31.41 DhruvA
 2:33.34 THowlett
 2:35.99 tJardigradHe
 2:50.98 Zeke Mackay
 2:51.77 João Vinicius
 2:52.98 BandedCubing101
 2:54.37 begiuli65
 2:54.51 obelisk477
 2:59.87 cubeshepherd
 3:12.14 OJ Cubing
 3:16.97 MattP98
 3:18.62 BradenTheMagician
 3:26.89 buzzteam4
 3:33.92 swankfukinc
 3:35.85 Ontricus
 3:37.40 1samko2345
 3:42.73 Bogdan
 4:06.13 Lewis
 4:44.52 EdubCubez
 5:02.72 Ali161102
 5:14.91 speedcube.insta
 5:16.99 Mike Hughey
 5:33.90 whatshisbucket
 7:07.63 Billabob
 7:18.37 Petri Krzywacki
 7:18.79 KingCobble29
 9:23.33 GhostBear53
 11:53.81 UnknownCanvas
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)

 4:06.23 thecubingwizard
 4:16.84 TheDubDubJr
 4:16.93 Tanki_cubed
 4:30.44 cuberkid10
 4:48.73 Valken
 5:19.34 OriginalUsername
 5:24.08 abunickabhi
 5:36.88 THowlett
 5:54.37 cubeshepherd
 6:10.95 João Vinicius
 6:38.15 begiuli65
 6:39.04 obelisk477
 7:01.69 MattP98
 7:11.27 Zeke Mackay
 7:19.00 swankfukinc
 9:02.47 Mike Hughey
 9:38.53 Lewis
 12:16.05 Ali161102
 13:55.37 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:27.03 thecubingwizard
 7:31.10 TheDubDubJr
 8:11.97 cuberkid10
 9:36.79 OriginalUsername
 10:54.47 abunickabhi
 11:23.40 DhruvA
 11:56.09 cubeshepherd
 11:56.20 begiuli65
 12:05.22 Zeke Mackay
 12:10.22 João Vinicius
 12:16.97 obelisk477
 12:52.10 MattP98
 14:19.69 swankfukinc
 15:53.80 Mike Hughey
 18:10.81 Lewis
 22:58.06 Sub1Hour
 28:23.22 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(49)

 5.48 Underwatercuber
 5.63 MartinN13
 6.77 TipsterTrickster
 6.79 sam596
 6.83 ARandomCuber
 7.51 TheDubDubJr
 8.08 Wilhelm
 8.48 buzzteam4
 9.32 cuberkid10
 9.53 MattP98
 9.77 cubeshepherd
 10.11 dat1asiandude
 10.46 MCuber
 10.85 Tanki_cubed
 11.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.16 Keenan Johnson
 12.26 BradenTheMagician
 12.32 Luke Garrett
 12.65 Shadowjockey
 12.77 OJ Cubing
 12.97 Cuberstache
 13.11 THowlett
 13.13 RyuKagamine
 13.54 Valken
 14.14 denthebro
 15.01 OriginalUsername
 15.39 NoProblemCubing
 15.55 Elf
 15.67 mrjames113083
 15.97 zekecahill
 16.99 Ali161102
 17.55 Matt Hudon
 18.37 Ontricus
 18.41 NathanaelCubes
 18.43 Mike Hughey
 18.89 Tx789
 20.91 tJardigradHe
 21.47 João Vinicius
 22.26 BandedCubing101
 22.33 Lewis
 24.08 topppits
 24.41 swankfukinc
 25.08 DhruvA
 27.33 Alea
 30.55 jancsi02
 38.73 julio974
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF Brayden Adams
*Megaminx*(54)

 40.77 Cuberstache
 44.21 Odder
 51.82 thecubingwizard
 51.95 Elf
 54.06 AidanNoogie
 58.46 miasponseller
 1:00.84 Magdamini
 1:01.50 dat1asiandude
 1:02.80 whatshisbucket
 1:05.44 [email protected]
 1:06.71 uesyuu
 1:08.10 DhruvA
 1:08.23 cuberkid10
 1:08.25 Erik
 1:09.55 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.06 Wilhelm
 1:14.09 leomannen
 1:14.95 Shadowjockey
 1:16.64 jancsi02
 1:20.45 THowlett
 1:25.09 OriginalUsername
 1:27.22 cubeshepherd
 1:27.61 2016LAIL01
 1:29.50 MCuber
 1:32.01 Tx789
 1:34.64 obelisk477
 1:41.99 Neb
 1:42.77 begiuli65
 1:45.41 swankfukinc
 1:48.11 BradenTheMagician
 1:49.36 João Vinicius
 1:51.66 Tanki_cubed
 1:53.86 abunickabhi
 1:54.89 MattP98
 1:59.88 Keenan Johnson
 2:07.32 OJ Cubing
 2:07.80 scylla
 2:08.47 Lewis
 2:08.90 Glomnipotent
 2:28.98 tigermaxi
 2:40.13 Mike Hughey
 2:44.63 OwenB
 2:46.33 Cooki348
 2:59.93 Ali161102
 3:00.60 20luky3
 3:01.78 One Wheel
 3:02.75 Petri Krzywacki
 3:06.91 graceenai
 3:26.57 VDel_234_
 4:00.10 Toothcraver55
 4:48.17 Brayden Adams
 5:10.38 UnknownCanvas
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Zeke Mackay
*Pyraminx*(112)

 2.34 The Cubinator
 2.65 SimonK
 2.84 THowlett
 3.13 Odder
 3.28 RobinCube
 3.28 2016LAIL01
 3.31 [email protected]
 3.44 MrKuba600
 3.49 thecubingwizard
 3.72 oliviervlcube
 3.73 Magdamini
 3.75 tJardigradHe
 3.78 Cooki348
 3.79 NoProblemCubing
 3.99 Ontricus
 4.02 DGCubes
 4.09 TheDubDubJr
 4.13 vedroboev
 4.14 Ghost Cuber
 4.15 CornerCutter
 4.22 asacuber
 4.38 dat1asiandude
 4.43 BradenTheMagician
 4.59 cubeshepherd
 4.59 Marcus Siu
 4.78 João Vinicius
 5.09 MCuber
 5.10 leomannen
 5.22 Shadowjockey
 5.23 OriginalUsername
 5.24 cuberkid10
 5.27 Rubiksdude4144
 5.27 JMHCubed
 5.49 MartinN13
 5.59 1samko2345
 5.80 rubik2005
 5.95 Keith Maben
 5.96 Wilhelm
 6.04 DhruvA
 6.26 KingCobble29
 6.31 EdubCubez
 6.32 Zeke Mackay
 6.39 Neb
 6.41 Luke Garrett
 6.42 Lewis
 6.42 JustAnotherGenericCu
 6.45 TipsterTrickster
 6.48 NathanaelCubes
 6.61 Elf
 6.80 Keenan Johnson
 6.91 Tx789
 7.01 MattP98
 7.04 mrjames113083
 7.17 [email protected]
 7.18 tigermaxi
 7.18 Dale Nash
 7.19 Cuberstache
 7.27 boroc226han
 7.35 Skefull
 7.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.54 yudo.r
 7.56 begiuli65
 7.58 Josh5271
 7.80 ichcubegern
 7.81 BandedCubing101
 7.88 jancsi02
 8.02 ARandomCuber
 8.06 PlayFun555
 8.31 Tanki_cubed
 8.35 UnknownCanvas
 8.72 Color Cuber
 9.02 MJCuber05
 9.14 denthebro
 9.30 Brayden Adams
 9.76 buzzteam4
 9.76 Skewb God
 9.83 weatherman223
 10.05 PlatonCuber
 10.08 Ecuasamurai
 10.11 20luky3
 10.28 dschieses
 10.37 Valken
 10.46 julio974
 10.47 Quinson
 10.50 swankfukinc
 10.84 Bogdan
 10.85 abunickabhi
 11.07 obelisk477
 11.32 Aadil- ali
 11.88 Matt Hudon
 12.06 Mike Hughey
 12.11 Toothcraver55
 12.47 AND1000
 12.68 OJ Cubing
 13.18 Smudged Cuber
 13.22 OwenB
 13.25 TheCubingAddict980
 13.36 DLXCubing
 14.12 scylla
 14.42 Alea
 14.54 Alex Benham
 14.82 topppits
 14.86 owensiege
 15.23 tuga88
 15.41 Schmizee
 15.49 V.Kochergin
 16.72 Ali161102
 16.73 The Cubing Potato
 16.92 D1zzy
 38.05 Levi
 40.07 MatsBergsten
 3:23.14 JenE
*Square-1*(75)

 10.26 thecubingwizard
 10.51 Marcus Siu
 10.57 Shadowjockey
 10.75 speedcuber71
 12.25 dat1asiandude
 12.64 Kyleadj
 13.16 cuberkid10
 13.58 Josh5271
 14.60 THowlett
 14.70 Zeke Mackay
 15.38 AidanNoogie
 15.49 Cory516
 15.76 ichcubegern
 15.82 Wilhelm
 15.90 TheDubDubJr
 16.16 Zach Clark
 17.61 SimonK
 17.84 Luke Garrett
 18.32 Tanki_cubed
 18.81 MrKuba600
 18.91 BradenTheMagician
 19.01 G2013
 19.25 leomannen
 19.79 [email protected]
 20.32 Magdamini
 20.43 DGCubes
 20.66 cubeshepherd
 20.77 vedroboev
 21.02 Tx789
 21.92 knexfan0011
 22.01 tJardigradHe
 22.18 TipsterTrickster
 22.40 leudcfa
 22.63 1samko2345
 23.31 JustAnotherGenericCu
 23.53 whatshisbucket
 23.91 MCuber
 24.57 DhruvA
 24.79 MattP98
 25.31 OriginalUsername
 25.32 Keenan Johnson
 27.04 BandedCubing101
 27.25 Valken
 27.44 Odder
 27.81 João Vinicius
 28.30 OJ Cubing
 29.30 mrjames113083
 29.57 Cuberstache
 30.30 Elf
 33.18 tigermaxi
 34.59 MartinN13
 34.75 NoProblemCubing
 34.79 Neb
 35.37 weatherman223
 36.92 typeman5
 38.50 boroc226han
 39.67 DLXCubing
 40.33 OwenB
 40.74 Bogdan
 41.51 buzzteam4
 41.76 NathanaelCubes
 41.89 Lewis
 45.78 begiuli65
 46.27 RahmB
 46.42 Mike Hughey
 48.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 53.70 denthebro
 54.43 Glomnipotent
 55.73 Skewb God
 59.64 Alea
 1:15.66 swankfukinc
 1:30.24 scylla
 1:32.25 abunickabhi
 1:36.07 Alex Benham
 1:53.41 D1zzy
*Skewb*(105)

 3.26 SimonK
 3.28 asacuber
 3.51 Cory516
 3.98 tJardigradHe
 4.00 Magdamini
 4.09 TheDubDubJr
 4.23 [email protected]
 4.31 PlatonCuber
 4.34 MrKuba600
 4.44 thecubingwizard
 4.50 João Vinicius
 4.64 DhruvA
 4.70 Odder
 4.71 Wilhelm
 4.81 Kyleadj
 4.82 dat1asiandude
 4.82 THowlett
 4.95 cubeshepherd
 5.00 Trexrush1
 5.13 TipsterTrickster
 5.13 Marcus Siu
 5.29 Luke Garrett
 5.32 Josh5271
 5.52 Zeke Mackay
 5.85 MattP98
 5.92 weatherman223
 6.10 leomannen
 6.15 cuberkid10
 6.15 Tanki_cubed
 6.19 ichcubegern
 6.24 EdubCubez
 6.26 OriginalUsername
 6.28 [email protected]
 6.39 2016LAIL01
 6.46 BradenTheMagician
 6.61 BandedCubing101
 6.64 ComputerGuy365
 6.68 hotufos
 6.70 MCuber
 6.75 Shadowjockey
 6.79 1samko2345
 6.84 RobinCube
 6.88 boroc226han
 6.89 vedroboev
 6.92 whatshisbucket
 6.92 tigermaxi
 7.05 AidanNoogie
 7.09 Keith Maben
 7.15 mihnea3000
 7.25 Elf
 7.27 JustAnotherGenericCu
 7.44 MartinN13
 7.62 Bubbagrub
 8.05 Quinson
 8.17 buzzteam4
 8.46 ARandomCuber
 8.54 NathanaelCubes
 8.54 Keenan Johnson
 8.66 Tx789
 8.70 OwenB
 8.93 Neb
 9.01 MJCuber05
 9.14 OJ Cubing
 9.47 Alea
 9.49 Danila Ryabinin
 9.51 Skewb God
 9.56 julio974
 9.62 mrjames113083
 9.85 DLXCubing
 9.90 yudo.r
 9.97 Ontricus
 10.23 Schmizee
 10.31 Bogdan
 10.35 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.34 Cuberstache
 11.35 rubik2005
 11.61 jancsi02
 11.81 Matt Hudon
 12.03 Dylan Swarts
 12.20 Lewis
 12.50 sleipnir
 12.69 The Cubing Potato
 12.98 dschieses
 13.11 vilkkuti25
 13.20 swankfukinc
 13.29 Ali161102
 13.30 denthebro
 13.82 Smudged Cuber
 14.08 Valken
 14.49 dhafin
 14.94 begiuli65
 15.24 topppits
 16.18 Toothcraver55
 16.28 Mike Hughey
 18.90 Cooki348
 18.93 D1zzy
 19.55 obelisk477
 19.96 V.Kochergin
 21.67 Brayden Adams
 23.61 UnknownCanvas
 26.22 MatsBergsten
 26.34 AND1000
 33.57 scylla
 34.34 CraZZ CFOP
 35.48 Ecuasamurai
*Kilominx*(25)

 19.46 Cuberstache
 22.30 cubeshepherd
 24.58 bhoffman492
 25.66 [email protected]
 27.19 TheDubDubJr
 29.64 dat1asiandude
 31.52 Shadowjockey
 34.32 NoProblemCubing
 36.03 OriginalUsername
 37.29 Wilhelm
 40.59 Josh5271
 42.52 Zeke Mackay
 46.83 Lewis
 48.11 begiuli65
 50.04 Tanki_cubed
 51.84 THowlett
 52.28 Luke Garrett
 53.90 abunickabhi
 59.43 OwenB
 1:00.79 MattP98
 1:01.12 swankfukinc
 1:01.81 mrjames113083
 1:07.01 Mike Hughey
 1:14.75 DLXCubing
 DNF Color Cuber
*Mini Guildford*(23)

 3:49.44 cuberkid10
 3:52.30 dat1asiandude
 4:31.34 Wilhelm
 4:31.71 TheDubDubJr
 4:55.72 Tanki_cubed
 4:58.59 THowlett
 5:11.11 Cuberstache
 5:17.98 OriginalUsername
 5:20.41 cubeshepherd
 5:28.98 Valken
 5:44.91 DhruvA
 5:51.66 vedroboev
 6:11.12 Zeke Mackay
 6:16.93 BradenTheMagician
 6:26.38 João Vinicius
 6:40.77 OJ Cubing
 7:02.01 abunickabhi
 7:02.30 Luke Garrett
 7:08.26 swankfukinc
 7:17.01 MattP98
 7:57.23 BandedCubing101
 10:12.44 Lewis
 10:55.53 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

 1387 dat1asiandude
 1358 TheDubDubJr
 1283 thecubingwizard
 1251 cubeshepherd
 1216 cuberkid10
 1196 OriginalUsername
 1183 THowlett
 1170 Shadowjockey
 1167 Tanki_cubed
 1164 Wilhelm
 1055 DhruvA
 1030 vedroboev
 1025 Odder
 1013 Zeke Mackay
 940 Luke Garrett
 907 abunickabhi
 906 BradenTheMagician
 905 tJardigradHe
 895 Josh5271
 888 MattP98
 877 Valken
 872 leomannen
 855 MrKuba600
 852 Cuberstache
 844 jancsi02
 841 João Vinicius
 840 Keenan Johnson
 840 [email protected]
 830 Elf
 808 AidanNoogie
 780 Marcus Siu
 768 BandedCubing101
 762 MCuber
 761 begiuli65
 737 ichcubegern
 733 Ontricus
 730 2016LAIL01
 709 asacuber
 689 obelisk477
 683 1samko2345
 678 OJ Cubing
 668 Tx789
 667 SimonK
 637 NathanaelCubes
 633 PlatonCuber
 629 Kered
 629 denthebro
 625 JustAnotherGenericCu
 618 Magdamini
 606 Erik
 604 Kyleadj
 604 boroc226han
 593 sigalig
 584 Jscuber
 579 Mike Hughey
 576 buzzteam4
 564 G2013
 558 Neb
 558 swankfukinc
 556 Danila Ryabinin
 554 DGCubes
 538 NoProblemCubing
 535 ARandomCuber
 532 mrjames113083
 532 EdubCubez
 513 tigermaxi
 509 Glomnipotent
 504 sleipnir
 501 speedcuber71
 500 Manatee 10235
 500 TipsterTrickster
 490 MartinN13
 489 yghklvn
 480 [email protected]
 480 Keith Maben
 479 mihnea3000
 453 zekecahill
 452 Bogdan
 447 Cooki348
 436 OwenB
 422 Skefull
 421 yudo.r
 414 whatshisbucket
 407 2017LAMB06
 404 RobinCube
 403 Zach Clark
 393 Quinson
 379 xyzzy
 378 Lewis
 376 weatherman223
 354 miasponseller
 354 Trexrush1
 350 InlandEmpireCuber
 332 Keroma12
 330 colegemuth
 323 DLXCubing
 318 JustinTimeCuber
 317 tdm
 310 lejitcuber
 310 typeman5
 301 [email protected]
 299 Rubiksdude4144
 294 Ali161102
 289 MatsBergsten
 287 Sean_Moran
 287 Nitheesh fmc
 285 KingCobble29
 276 scylla
 271 hotufos
 267 topppits
 264 PlayFun555
 259 Dylan Swarts
 258 RahmB
 247 Color Cuber
 245 pjk
 244 Schmizee
 242 Toothcraver55
 240 knexfan0011
 235 JMHCubed
 232 rubik2005
 227 speedcube.insta
 222 epride17
 221 Ghost Cuber
 214 Avinash
 211 Alea
 209 20luky3
 207 Skewb God
 205 ComputerGuy365
 202 Deri Nata Wijaya
 189 Buzdi
 189 Matt Hudon
 189 E-Cuber
 188 jackmaring
 180 Russell Bilinski
 179 Bubbagrub
 176 julio974
 174 SpeedCubeReview
 173 Cory516
 162 Petri Krzywacki
 162 Ianwubby
 159 Brayden Adams
 153 Moreno van Rooijen
 152 Underwatercuber
 151 owensiege
 149 VDel_234_
 149 Nora
 145 The Blockhead
 142 ican97
 137 D1zzy
 133 dhafin
 127 graceenai
 126 UnknownCanvas
 125 Elo13
 122 Dale Nash
 117 dschieses
 116 SpartanSailor
 114 The Cubinator
 113 Smudged Cuber
 112 Islam Kitiev
 109 Billabob
 107 xbrandationx
 106 LostGent
 105 oliviervlcube
 105 Aadil- ali
 102 Jacck
 102 TheCubingAddict980
 101 V.Kochergin
 100 MJCuber05
 97 TigaJun
 97 Ecuasamurai
 96 dnguyen2204
 95 CornerCutter
 94 TheodorNordstrand
 91 bgcatfan
 87 bhoffman492
 84 evileli
 84 kilwap147
 83 GhostBear53
 82 DMSCUBER
 82 Awesomesaucer
 82 h2f
 80 The Cubing Potato
 74 Lennon Dorsey
 68 tuga88
 61 One Wheel
 61 Brendan Bakker
 61 GTregay
 58 vilkkuti25
 58 AND1000
 57 StarlilywolfCubes
 56 Lux
 52 Alex Benham
 50 audiophile121
 50 Alex Jung
 48 uesyuu
 48 sam596
 47 leudcfa
 41 Attila
 40 elimescube
 38 MathNoobz
 36 Jiaqi Wu
 35 the super cuber
 35 CraZZ CFOP
 32 read
 29 RyuKagamine
 29 Levi
 28 craccho
 14 nathanj439
 11 JenE
 9 cougarscratch
 7 Sub1Hour
 7 arbivara
 4 AnshTheGreat


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2018)

The cubicle gift card lottery. This weeks lucky number is ...... 50!
And who is the lucky winner? It is* Erik! Congratulations!*


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2018)

Too late, but anyway:
*2x2x2*: 7.25, 7.38, 7.75, 7.99, 10.28 = *7.71
3x3x3*: 17.97, 22.23, 21.06, 16.63, 20.82 = *19.95
4x4x4*: 1:06.39, 1:11.81, 1:13.73, 1:11.17, 1:01.48 = *1:09.79
5x5x5*: 2:06.97, 1:57.92, 1:43.70, 1:57.27, 1:54.44 = *1:56.54
6x6x6*: 4:01.33, 3:46.31, 3:27.87, 3:33.75, 3:08.61 = *3:35.98
7x7x7*: 5:40.95, 5:44.31, 5:46.58, 5:24.08, 5:22.94 = *5:36.45
2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:25.00, DNF, DNF = *1:25.00
3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:14.40, DNF, DNF = *5:14.40
3x3x3 One Handed*: 41.47, 36.22, 27.82, 31.27, 32.22 = *33.24
3x3x3 Match the scramble*: 1:18.81, DNF, 1:25.99, 1:20.86, 1:04.59 = *1:21.89
2+3+4 Relay*: *1:41.09
2+3+4+5 Relay*: *3:41.86
2+3+4+5+6 Relay*: *7:42.40
2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*: *13:15.43
Clock*: 13.82, 24.46, 16.57, 19.60, 12.64 = *16.66
MegaMinx*: 3:55.58, 2:44.33, 3:07.30, 2:39.63, 3:59.27 = *3:15.74
PyraMinx*: 12.65, 15.60, 10.66, 9.18, 8.80 = *10.83
Square-1*: 49.10, 2:32.68, 1:00.23, 1:07.49, 1:11.91 = *1:06.54
Skewb*: 33.40, 29.86, 25.39, 19.82, 16.97 = *25.02
KiloMinx*: 1:21.44, 1:04.90, 1:15.53, 1:05.68, 1:05.08 = *1:08.76
Mini Guildford*: *9:19.29*


----------

